# how many aquaclear500s for a 125?



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

how many aquaclear 500s should I have to safely filter a 125? I was thinkning 2 should do it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have 2 on my 75. You could go with 2, but they are so cheap, I would go with 3, especially if you are going to have piranhas.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

dont you think 2 on a 75 is a little overdoing it? 500s are recommended for 100 and up


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

With messy fish like piranha's (I mean, they eat like pigs, and poop like, well, pigs...), you're never overdoing the filtration of their tank. The morem the better!
Recommended filtration for a piranha tank is at least six times the tank gallonage per hour, preferably 10 times or more, even though they will also do fine with less, but probably will get sick easier (not sure, though)...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

As messy they are, i dont belive you can over clean a tank for them.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

well then how many?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have 2 on my 75 and all I have in it is a large rhom. I would rather have too much than too little and at 30.00 a filter, I decided to get 2 an my water is very clear.

I also thought I would add that I have an emp400 on a 20 gallon so I do like filtration!!!!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I have 2 on my 75 and all I have in it is a large rhom. I would rather have too much than too little and at 30.00 a filter, I decided to get 2 an my water is very clear.
> 
> I also thought I would add that I have an emp400 on a 20 gallon so I do like filtration!!!!!!


 Weird


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

One of those filters would do the trick even, why not use one and then get an undergravel filter with a powerhead for extra water flow...
2 would also be fine as well
the use of 3 would just be a little overboard and more a waste of electricity than anything, plus I think it would look weird on that tank


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I have two ac500's and a fluval 404 on my 135 and love the water quality. And plus I plan on getting more p's for it in the future.


----------

